# Newest Addition Broadway Limited UP E7A&B



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

Went to philadelphia yesterday and found a nice hobby shop with tons of trains (Nicholas Smith Trains Broomall Pa.). It's an old store so they have lots of old stock. I've been searching for a Union Pacific F7 A&B unit with DCC and sound. Looked online and no one is making this road name at this time. I found on the bottom shelf a Broadway Limited Blue line F7 A&B unit for DC with factory DC sound. It has a socket for an 8 pin NMRA decoder. I picked up a digitrax decoder and put it in. The sound is really good. It has 2 really large speakers in the A unit the B unit is a dummy. Here is a pic:








Monday my QSI stereo Titan should be here to put in my UP U50.
-Art


----------



## glgraphix (Dec 21, 2008)

Very nice looking engines there... 
But, those arnt F7's... that would be an A-B of E7's units.

F-units are much shorter, with 4wheel trucks on both ends, not 6, they look alot alike, but the E's were primarly for passenger service, where the F's were frieght and passenger also.

Nice catch thought...

Kevin


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

glgraphix said:


> Very nice looking engines there...
> But, those arnt F7's... that would be an A-B of E7's units.
> 
> F-units are much shorter, with 4wheel trucks on both ends, not 6, they look alot alike, but the E's were primarly for passenger service, where the F's were frieght and passenger also.
> ...



Right you are.
I guess it is back to looking for The F7's.


http://www.broadway-limited.com/bli...mlinera-unitdcsounddccreadydummyb-unitho.aspx


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I just noticed Art has E7 in his title.

Maybe he had F7 on his mind when he was typing the post?

Sucks getting old, huh?


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

big ed said:


> I just noticed Art has E7 in his title.
> 
> Maybe he had F7 on his mind when he was typing the post?
> 
> Sucks getting old, huh?


Yeah Big Ed I got CRS (can't remember $hit LOL) that was just a typo. The link you posted says $299 MSRP. I paid $209 plus the decoder. Not a bad price. I also got a Walthers platinum line UP bay window caboose like this for $23. The pic makes it look cheap but in real life it looks really nice.
-Art


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Artiiiii I'd say you got a good deal and a super fine looking engine set. Now you need a dummy A unit for behind the B unit and you'll really be in business. Love the UP scheme and the caboose looks great too. Pete


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

norgale said:


> Artiiiii I'd say you got a good deal and a super fine looking engine set. Now you need a dummy A unit for behind the B unit and you'll really be in business. Love the UP scheme and the caboose looks great too. Pete


Thanks Pete. This is the first Broadway Limited engine in my fleet. I am very impressed with the detail and it runs very nicely. I would definitely like to add more of those in the future. The B unit is a dummy. On the Broadway limited web page I saw a matching powered B-unit with sound. That would be nice to addition. I would also like to add interior lights to the caboose and a FRED. Can't wait till the mail comes tomorrow, my QSI stereo titan is on it's way for my UP Athearn U50. I have not been able to test run it yet because I don't have a DC layout.
-Art


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

I love this engine. It runs and sounds great detail is fantastic. I can't find a powered separate A or B unit in UP dress to add . I will keep looking.
-Art


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

Heck with the dummy units, with DCC there is no reason that you cant power them all and be able to handle more cars. Dummy units take away from the number of cars you can pull. If I remember right the BLI dummy units can be converted to power and I believe they used to sell a powering kit for a reasonable price. And if you cant fine a seperate powered unit then get the A+B power set and have a ABBA setup. Just dont start singing

Massey


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

Massey said:


> Heck with the dummy units, with DCC there is no reason that you cant power them all and be able to handle more cars. Dummy units take away from the number of cars you can pull. If I remember right the BLI dummy units can be converted to power and I believe they used to sell a powering kit for a reasonable price. And if you cant fine a seperate powered unit then get the A+B power set and have a ABBA setup. Just dont start singing
> 
> Massey


Great idea Massey. I did not think of using the body of the dummy. I might be able to find a BLI powered unit with a road name that nobody wants. That would be sweet. I will search online and see if I can find a separate power unit too. I was originally thinking that the dummy b unit should be paired with a 3rd unit with power but if I can't find one why not power the dummy.
-Art


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

I found a BLI powered F7B unit with a different road name online. Anybody know if the E7B dummy shell fit on the F7B powered chassis?
-Art


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

Off the top of my head I dont know but I would assume to lower production costs that the chassis and bodys would be the same only one missing the motor and other running gear. You could try to check the part list to see if it shows a different part number. I know the old Athearn dummys were identical in all ways except missing running gear. The axles even had the final gears on them so they would not have to design a new coupler for the wheels.

Massey


----------



## mr_x_ite_ment (Jun 22, 2009)

Art,

That is a nice-looking addition to your fleet! Have fun with it, and good luck in your search for the F7 combination!

Chad


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

Massey, not sure if you understood my post. I found an F (as in Frank) 7B unit online and I want to know if my E (as in Edward) 7B unit shell will fit. Thanks Mr_X for the compliment.
-Art


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

oh missed that sorry!! Prolly not since E and F units were different in length. F units were usually 6 axle and E units were usually 4 or a combo of 4 and 6.

Massey


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

Massey said:


> oh missed that sorry!! Prolly not since E and F units were different in length. F units were usually 6 axle and E units were usually 4 or a combo of 4 and 6.
> 
> Massey


That sucks I found an F (as in Frank) 7b unit with sound and DCC ready for $89 with MILW road name.
-Art
Now I got my eye on a BLI AC6000 UP for $139.95 it's a blue line with QSI sound and takes an 8 pin plug for DCC.


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

That is a good price! I like those engines and my experience with BLI has been good but I have older BLI stuff I dont own any of the newer stuff that others have had problems with. Of the people I know in my train clubs that do own BLI none have had any problems.

Massey


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

I spend a tremendous amount of time online searching for new ideas and the best possible prices. That AC6000 looks really nice especially at that price. I like the UP Big-uns  I may have to put my powered B-unit idea on hold.
-Art


----------

